# Servo Question!!!



## blasterman (Dec 21, 2004)

i have a airtronics 94358 and a fatabu s9350 and i have broken the mounting taps off both...now my question is can i take just the top off any servo of the same brand and stick it on there or do i have to have the same modle top part of the case...i can seem to find one for the 94358 and the s9350 is 60bux becuase it comes with the heat sink and such...any help would be great!!! thanks


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

blasterman said:


> i have a airtronics 94358 and a fatabu s9350 and i have broken the mounting taps off both...now my question is can i take just the top off any servo of the same brand and stick it on there or do i have to have the same modle top part of the case...i can seem to find one for the 94358 and the s9350 is 60bux becuase it comes with the heat sink and such...any help would be great!!! thanks


Generally speaking with the futabas, most of them have a specific function and don't share a case, some will fit 2 or more servos in one case but yours sounds like a one fit case, you didn't say what your running them in but i'd look at a new digital servo (9550/9650) as a replacement.


----------



## MikeM (Oct 1, 2001)

you can buy just the cases, check with your local hobby shop.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

here is the replacement servo case for the airtronics 94358:
http://www.amainhobbies.com/product_info.php/products_id/5391
now at least you have the part number for it which is AIR99488

Hope this helps,
CDW


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

Tower lists the futaba 9350 servo case for $48.99 pn lxcsw7, my thought on the other post was for $60 to repair a used servo I'd sooner get a new one.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Here is the link for the futaba 9350:
http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXCSW7&P=7


----------

